# Acoustic Panels?



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone know a good place to look for cheap acoustic paneling?

Any opinion on these: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auralex-Wedgies-Studio-Foam-1x1-Acoustic-Panel-24-NEW_W0QQitemZ290213715603QQihZ019QQcategoryZ3278QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

How about this pack for starters?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auralex-D36-Acoustic-Foam-Glue-Kit-Studio-Soundproofing_W0QQitemZ290212238041QQihZ019QQcategoryZ3278QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Foam is really not all that great. 703 is MUCH better for the same thickness. Also remember you'll need some thicker stuff in various places in the room to even out the curve or the room will be totally dead in the highs and the bass will still be out of control.

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

www.atsacoustics.com is about the most reasonably priced that I have seen short of making them yourself you can't get them much cheaper


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, those are pretty dang reasonable actually.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

ATS is very reasonably priced, but they use Rockwool instead of 703. They perform almost identical, but the rockwool is flimsy needing a wood backing. With 703, you can leave the back open, and if you space it an inch or two off the wall, will get much more efficiency in the lower frequencies.

Look to get 703 and build your own if you are on a budget, or go with Realtraps or GIK.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

There is also www.readyacoustics.com. Very nice bags that you can fill with either 2", 4" or 6" fiberglass or rockwool. 

--Regards,


----------

